# linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r6 and INTEL SATA [SOLVED]

## thejackal13

I have recently compiled the new kernel (linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r6) and these menu options,  SATA_INTEL_COMBINED AND SATA_ACPI, are not available which is preventing my hard disk from being recognized during boot with the new kernel. 

Has anyone experience this or know of a solution?

Thanks.Last edited by thejackal13 on Tue Oct 30, 2007 12:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 20div0

I have the exact same problem. Seems to be some regression in 2.6.22 kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

thejackal13,

Depending on your hardware, choose

```
 <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

   < >   AHCI SATA support  

or

   < >   Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support 
```

The latter covers the combined Intel PATA and SATA chipsets. SATA_INTEL_COMBINED is no longer needed.

Do not select PATA support here or in the old IDE kernel branch.

----------

## thejackal13

Thanks for the reply, I am recompiling right now. I didn't receive an email so that is why I am so late responding, I will have to check the mail filters. 

I removed:  Generic ATA support & Intel PATA MPIIX support

"Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support" was already selected.

The complete list of config variables not found were:

.config:248:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_IBM

.config:364:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NETDEBUG

.config:428:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NF_CONNTRACK_SUPPORT

.config:429:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IP_NF_CONNTRACK_SUPPORT

.config:861:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SATA_INTEL_COMBINED

.config:862:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SATA_ACPI

.config:1028:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_RADIO

.config:1029:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK

.config:1064:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_WIRELESS

.config:1297:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol DVB

.config:1374:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SPEAKUP

.config:1573:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_AIPTEK

.config:1574:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_WACOM

.config:1575:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_ACECAD

.config:1576:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_KBTAB

.config:1577:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_POWERMATE

.config:1578:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_TOUCHSCREEN

.config:1579:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_YEALINK

.config:1580:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_XPAD

.config:1581:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_ATI_REMOTE

.config:1582:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_ATI_REMOTE2

.config:1583:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE

.config:1584:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_APPLETOUCH

.config:1585:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol USB_GTCO

----------

## thejackal13

Still receiving the "Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (0,0)" error.

Kernel config:

```

Device Drivers  --->

<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->    

       <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

       <*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

       <*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support   

       [*]     legacy /proc/ide/ support 

       <*>     generic/default IDE chipset support

       [*]     PCI IDE chipset support

       <*>     Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

       [*]     Generic PCI bus-master DMA support       

       <*>     Intel PIIXn chipsets support

 <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

       <*>   AHCI SATA support

       <*>   Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

       <*>   VIA SATA support

```

Should one of those not be selected?

Thanks

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

Unselect

```
< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 
```

 Select

```
 <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

       <*>   AHCI SATA support

       <*>   Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support 
```

Select also "SCSI Disk support" and "Generic SCSI" in the SCSI section.

Are you using a 965P Intel chipset ?? It needs a small bios modification to let linux see sata disks properly.

----------

## thejackal13

Sorry for the late response but that above recommendations worked. 

According to wikipedia my Dell D610 has a Intel 915PM chipset.

thanks for your help!

----------

